# XP-G 3 hour torch



## jawnn (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there a flash light that uses the XP-G (the brightest?) and gets at least 3 hours use?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 9, 2009)

There are no production XP-G lights yet. There are hardly even any samples in people's hands yet.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 9, 2009)

xp-g still under wraps.:candle:


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure there will be eventually.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 9, 2009)

3 hours runtime is possible with most flashlights... of course it depends on the brightness level. My Fenix TK11R2 gets 2 hours 45 mins with a single 18650 at turbo mode.

The XP-G is not an ultra bright led emitter, just more efficient.


----------



## saabluster (Jul 10, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> The XP-G is not an ultra bright led emitter, just more efficient.


:thinking: Pray tell how do you figure the XP-G is not ultra bright?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 10, 2009)

saabluster said:


> :thinking: Pray tell how do you figure the XP-G is not ultra bright?



I think he may be comparing it to the quad-die emitters.


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 10, 2009)

The XP-G hasn't even been released yet, though some samples are going out to people. Unless you're a designer in the lighting field, I wouldn't bother trying to get some; Cree most likely won't give it to you.



kramer5150 said:


> I think he may be comparing it to the quad-die emitters.



Or the SST-90...


----------



## jawnn (Jul 10, 2009)

*how long?*

how long do I have to wait for the xp-g torches? 

what is the next best thing? 

Is the solarforce L950m torch any good? 

well what I really need it to see the light that these produce


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 10, 2009)

Less than 3 months for the emitter. You could swap a XP-E light with a XP-G.

As for production XP-G lights, it'll be at least the time from now to the XP-G's release plus some time for them to design/add new products. 

What do you mean by next best thing? Efficiency? Lumen Output? Size? Efficiency would be an underdriven D bin P7 if size is no matter or a R2 XP-E if it is. Lumen output would obviously be a well driven quad die emitter and for size, the XP-E is pretty much the same as the XP-G.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 10, 2009)

saabluster said:


> :thinking: Pray tell how do you figure the XP-G is not ultra bright?


 
According to the pics and info I found, the XP-G is a single die emitter. Driven at 1 amp will give up to 350 lumens. I don't think you can drive a single die beyond 1.5 amps, where at its best will be around 450 lumens. 

So it is not the best choice when it comes to brightness. Anyways this is just a thought


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 10, 2009)

You can always put clusters of them though since they're so small. For example, Carclo makes triple 10mm optics that have a total diameter of 20mm. You would be able to get over 1000 lumens just driven at 1A with 3 XP-G, while a MC-E/P7 behind a 20mm reflector/optic would be only 800 lumens.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 10, 2009)

The OP didn't say that the XP-G was an "ultra bright" emitter, but he did say that it was "the brightest," which is not true, since multi die LEDS can have higher total output. However, it may have the highest brightness to size ratio, which is important in throw oriented lights.


----------



## strinq (Jul 10, 2009)

And a 350 lumen single die driven at 1amp is pretty darn good. 
The next gen of single die lights will have their brightness increased dramatically.


----------



## saabluster (Jul 10, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> The OP didn't say that the XP-G was an "ultra bright" emitter, but he did say that it was "the brightest," which is not true,


Actually he said "the brightest?" which is a question not a claim.


----------



## yellow (Jul 11, 2009)

the jump from XR-E to XP-G will be about the same, than Lux III to XR-E, so EXTREME improvement.

For a single die, damn good result (if they can keep the paper data in real also).



... if 300 lm will be possible, that were 1/3 more than actual superduper bins.
Now swapping makres sense again
(while all those ppl changing Q1-5 to R2 in real did worsen their mods)


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 11, 2009)

yellow said:


> the jump from XR-E to XP-G will be about the same, than Lux III to XR-E, so EXTREME improvement.
> 
> For a single die, damn good result (if they can keep the paper data in real also).



Not the same. XR-E is about 2,5 times more efficient (=brighter) than Lux III. XR(P)-E R2 has [email protected] while XP-G up to [email protected] which is 14% more. I think there is some difference between 250% and 14%.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 11, 2009)

This belongs in LED, not LED Flashlights, so I'm moving it now.


----------



## saabluster (Jul 13, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> I think he may be comparing it to the quad-die emitters.


Even if you do compare it to the quad die LEDs the XP-G can be considered brighter. At 1A to the XP-G vs 1A to the M bin MC-E the XP-G will be putting out more lumens. Although the MC-E is capable of more output it requires more power to get there. This is not always feasable. Therefore in a great amount of real world situations the XP-G will be brighter.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2009)

> Not the same. XR-E is about 2,5 times more efficient (=brighter) than Lux III. XR(P)-E R2 has [email protected] while XP-G up to [email protected] which is 14% more. I think there is some difference between 250% and 14%.


doh, 
thought of absolute numbers, in % it surely is not that "good".

but still: did I remember wrong?
Though of --> led running with 800-900 mA
Lux III: 100 lm,
XR-E: 200 lm,
XP-G: 300 lm.
so jump from 100 % better to "just" 33 % better. Would make a better ratio than 250 % to 14 %.
:thinking:


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was talking about differences @350mA and XR-E P4. Now 1A and XR-E R2:
LuxIII: 80lm (according to datasheet)
XR(P)-E R2: 270lm (tested here)
XP-G: 347lm (Cree says so)
237,5% vs. 28%.


----------



## ToTo (Jul 13, 2009)

so wheres the quad core led with 4 xp-g chips ​


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 13, 2009)

ToTo said:


> so wheres the quad core led with 4 xp-g chips ​



In the DeLorean, how could you not know?


----------

